# Bridge and piers



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

What other bridges or piers from navarre to gulf shores would be good to go bowfishin at the only place i usually go is bob sikes but it has been slow lately and would really like some other spots to try out


----------



## Burnin' Daylight (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been seeing quite a few in the bayous, I was mullet fishing and when I would look under to see when the school was coming through I would see a sheep turned sideways almost everytime, one morning I counted 19 that I could see, the we're stacked on every rock a stump around, hope this helps, if you want to know specifics pm me


----------

